# Test Freak



## Marcay (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Anybody use Test Freak here?? I'm thinking of adding a test-boost to my regime and heard that this was good stuff.

Let me know.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Marcay* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 16, 2010)

welcome...!


----------



## Marcay (Oct 17, 2010)

*Thanks Rocco*

I'm still trying to figure this thing out, how to post and how to reply. I posted a question about test-freak and got some mixed responses. Have you heard of that? I'm now thinking BioForge Pro Max, but a bussy of mine is trying so sell me on M1T. Your thoughts?


----------

